# Winans Lake Pike fishing ban....



## METTLEFISH

Winans Lake Assosiation passed a resolution BANNING PIKE FISHING/POSSESION through or on the ice until further notice. This will most likely be a permanent rule.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Isn't Winans a private lake?


----------



## ESOX

> Isn't Winans a private lake?


I don't think so, if it's the one in Livingston County, it's connected to the Huron River though a chain of lakes.
But there must be another one with no outflow completely surrounded by private land if there is an association that can make rules.

I must commend whomever made such rules, you need a healthy predator population to keep the panfish from becoming stunted.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Winans is actually a private pond as ruled so by the Michigan Supreme Court. It is because of the now stunted Pan Fish Populations that they are re-instating rules that applied until the mid 1990's, that had been in place since the 1940's..


----------



## tommy-n

ESOX said:


> I don't think so, if it's the one in Livingston County, it's connected to the Huron River though a chain of lakes.
> But there must be another one with no outflow completely surrounded by private land if there is an association that can make rules.
> 
> I must commend whomever made such rules, you need a healthy predator population to keep the panfish from becoming stunted.


Your probably thinking of ore and little ore lakes the huron flows thru in that area


----------



## METTLEFISH

It does flow into the Huron Via Gut Lk., #4 Lk., Island Lk., then into Chilson Creek, under M-36 & into Zukey lk. When my Great Granparents first started coming to the area, Indians would portage them from the Train tressell on the Huron down the River into Strawberry , throough Zukey, then through the marshes and canals to what was then known as ''Pleasant" lk.


----------



## tommy-n

Thanks for clearing that up it sounds like you know your war around


----------



## WALLEYEvision

METTLEFISH - Is there still a decent walleye population in the lake? I haven't fished Winans since the mid 90's, but have heard reports of some BIG 'eyes caught there. 

If I recall correctly, Lou Eppinger, inventor of the legendary Dardevle Spoon, actually had a cottage on the lake.


----------



## Banditto

As far as I know the parent company that makes Daredevil is still in Dearborn in an undisclosed location (corner of outer drive and michigan ave)


----------



## METTLEFISH

His Cottage was my Childhood home, he is my Great Grandfather. There are some, but VERY few Walleyes left in the pond/lake, they have not been stocking in the past ''few" years & no natural production takes place.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

METTLEFISH said:


> His Cottage was my Childhood home, he is my Great Grandfather...


Jim R. ???


----------



## METTLEFISH

Might be... Rabbitt!.....


----------



## COHO

That lake is overrun with both northerns & gar, as far as stunted i guess most guys are fishin the wrong spots I have not had a bad day out there EVER, and yes it is very private, to the point that nobody fishes it. i drive by 2-5 times almost every day and never see a sole. the only time you see more than 1 or 2 people out there is on the ice and that association just hawks over that precious ice. I have friends and family on the lake and still get grief for going on the ice. the golf course will drop that lake by the foot with no concern about the wildlife but i cant set up a couple tip ups for fun last year i would have 20 flags or more in half a day, lots of skinny pike but plenty of monsters, and yes they all went back. wonder who came up with these facts on stunted pan fish. this is just a plan to keep people off the ice i'm sure of it


----------



## METTLEFISH

Coho, you obviusly are Ignorant of the situation. The Pond is only 164 Acres, A.K.A. a small body of water. I have lived on and near the Pond for 45 yrs. I have helped Icthyologists do their work, and witnessed the results - first hand. It has been policy in the past (since the late 1940's) to not fish with tip-ups or spear, and to not allow Pike possesion on the ice. After the Hostile Take over attempt inthe mid 90's there has been an "Absence'' of some of the rules do to neglect in that particular situation. Prior to that situation the U of M recomendations were as follows: 

NO TAKING OF:
Frogs
Turtles
Minnows
Gar
No Pike over 36" (Summer rules allow for Pike fishing as 
as they are not as susceptible)
No BAss over 16"

As recently as last night there was consideration of closing the Pond / Lake to ice fishing for at least this season, and making it catch & release until further notice 365 days per year. Non permited placment of woody structure made the Fish vulnerable & Adult Fish are very low in numbers & stunted Spawning is occuring, primarily in Blue Gills only, fortanately. Adult Crappie Pops. are low as well. There is an abundance of spawning Hab. in there, along with little nest failure & low predation equates to a prolific spawn, low fertility as it is primarily spring fed ='s slow growth, slow growth in a Geneticaly challenged population gives you what they have, stunted Fishes & the worst Pan Fish populations I've ever seen. As far as not seeing Anglers out there, I would say your not driving by the right spots!. 

A++++++++++++++++++ on the Adult Northern & Bass Pops. though!....


----------



## tommy-n

Everyones wants to "own" their own little peice of heaven

Contrary to what you may believe alot of lakes under 100 acres, the ones with heavy fishing pressure produce larger panfish than the ones with little to no fishing pressure.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Unitl the ADULT Population is below carying capacity, as it is now, due primarily to over fishing Illegal structure & Tresspass. How many Adults do you think a body of water should support per Acre?....


----------



## Quakstakr

Very interesting and informative post...Thanks :chillin:


----------



## COHO

tommy-n said:


> Everyones wants to "own" their own little peice of heaven
> 
> Contrary to what you may believe alot of lakes under 100 acres, the ones with heavy fishing pressure produce larger panfish than the ones with little to no fishing pressure.


----------



## COHO

METTLEFISH said:


> Unitl the ADULT Population is below carying capacity, as it is now, due primarily to over fishing Illegal structure & Tresspass. How many Adults do you think a body of water should support per Acre?....


i'm sure your gunna tell us. i still want to know why the golf course sucks so much water out of it every year.


----------



## tommy-n

Hey coho let me know when you want to go there and spank some hog gill's. I have written permission to be there and I can also have one guest. Word has it the local's can't catch anything besides dink pan fish and hammer handle pike. What do ya say to we go over there and draw a little attention to that 164 acre piece of heaven After that maybe I'll buy you a round of golf


----------



## Jigawhat

Am I the only one that wants to run out a buy some Dardevle spoons after this thread?  
Seriously Mettle, lighten up a bit. I'm sure your Great Grandfather wouldn't appreciate you acting in such a manner on a public forum but what do I know - I didn't hit the sperm-lottery like you. 

I know it will probably be difficult, but here's my suggestion. Try to enjoy that little slice of heaven handed down to you a bit more and worry a bit less about what is out of your control. It sounds like you and your association are doing a fine job of it. Best of luck in your endeavors for a PRIVATE fish utopia.


----------



## sawgunnerusmc

I wonder what would happen if some asain carp got into that private lake.


----------



## METTLEFISH

You may want to check on that Naterade!, this thread is a report, the Rules of Winans Pond have and are changing, please be aware of any and all changes, check with Association Officers for current info. , up-dated rules will be mailed or made available soon. Orange flags are valid only until new flags are recieved, guest pass required with I.D. flag.


----------



## METTLEFISH

I have rental property there, I know that situation well as many friends are members... remember Werner VonDaggenhausen?... that is a STATE owned body of water. No association rules are valid unless using Association lots. State law applies, you can go on plane 1/2 hour before sunset ! .... as far as precident, drive down Maltby Rd. see if you notice any water being fenced (north side, 1/2 way between Hamburg & Rickett) most of what your "quote" was dealt with is Riparion rights, & opinions, not State law precident. Cooley is one school that studies this particular case. I am quite sure that if A Judge holds up the laws pertaining to Minnow possesion /use or release, dumping of fish affol IN ANY WATERS OF THE STATE - PUBLIC OR PRIVATE, he or she would do their cloth right by upholding a uniformity of Law. I have been wrong / Ignorant before and will be again, I have never been informed of or dealt with an C.O. that had that opinion. Be all inclusive now Richp... they also put restrictions on Pan Fish. ( that are grossely ignored)


----------



## tommy-n

I've made my case, mettlefish has already played right into my game. You cannot have a "private lake" and expect the dnr to enforce "YOUR" lake assocation rules buddy. You cannot have it both ways, your blowing smoke out the ole bung ho buddy. If your lake is classified as private the dnr will not touch it. Find someone else to enforce "YOUR" rules as the tax payers are not willing to fund it. You played right into my game, I did not even have to try that hard. Everyday you wake up you can thank god I'm not your neighbor, If I was I would fish it everyday if theres a creek entrance and outlet.

have a good day


----------



## METTLEFISH

Well... got any money you may want to bet ?.... the D.N.R. DOES enforce State Angling Law on Winans, & Hamburg Township Police enforce STATE LAWS ALSO, as well as Civil (Association) matters !... Looks like I had the ''Wildcard".... What about that $$$$ ??...... lets say winnings go to Charity!.... (legitimate please) :lol: PLEASE remember... this is a private POND. (with inlet & outlet)


----------



## COHO

i'ma get me somore popcorn :lol:


----------



## KVanDam

after I actually read this whole thread, Mettlefish...you need to just knock it off. Coming from a pro, and as a local, your little "POND" is not over fished. If your panfish seem stunted, that's because it is under fished. Ive fished that "POND" before and it is full of fish, and BIG fish, if you cant find them Id love to come show you where to get them. Give me a weekend and I'd cripple that lake. Being territorial is understandable, but come on man.....get a life there's plenty of fish in the sea!


----------



## RDS-1025

jigawhat said:


> am i the only one that wants to run out a buy some dardevle spoons after this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously mettle, lighten up a bit. I'm sure your great grandfather wouldn't appreciate you acting in such a manner on a public forum but what do i know - i didn't hit the sperm-lottery like you.



I want two with Obama on them.:lol::lol::lol:


So Sad!!!:gaga::gaga::gaga:


----------



## COHO

I thought this thread died but i guess i will update everyone. the crabby people got enough votes to stop pike fishing altogether, no tipups for pike or bass(i think there is still eyes in there) they changed or updated the flag you have to use while you ice fish (purposely went out without one just to see) and you need to have your permission slip (just like back in grade school). the fish are still NOT stunted and if i can figure out how to post a pic i will. drove by alot of local lakes today and saw alot of people fishing everywhere, probably 20 guys out on zukey today. i saw 1 shanty on winans and that is all for the whole week( been keeping an eye on things over there caught a ton of cappie and kept just enough for a meal. before someone ( and you know who you are ) gets uptight, yes i still have access and or permission to fish there.kinda weird out there now because i'm lookin over my shoulder for something GOOD to happen:evil::evil:if the pics dont work il' put em in my gallery. there in the gallery


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

here you go every one







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Turbo_E

Look at all those stunted specs! :lol: What a joke.


----------



## COHO

aslongasitpullsback said:


> here you go every one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


one of these days someone can teach me how to post pics, they are easy to get in the gallery, just cant remember all the steps to get them here . thanks a l a i p b .


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

its simple ...
go in your gallery... 
left click on the pic you want to post to make it bigger...
then at the bottom of the pic... left click on the bar that say's medium image something...
then right click the bar then copy it...
then in you post left click on the picture icon a window pops up then paste the image address in the window... then click ok... image should show up for you...
this is always easier if you have 2 browser/home page open... then when coping the picture you can go from one browser to the next.....
good luck
I enjoyed eating my popcorn on the 1st episode of the thread.... I may have to get some snowcaps.. for this one....
is that the real VANDAM that posted???? or are you pulling our leggs....


----------



## Julez81

I am with Kevin. Get a life. I am quiet about some good fishing I do in little known waters vulnerable to pressure, but jesus man. I just keep that info off threads and don't tell bait shop owners. I freely share it thru PMs. Lets just all try to enjoy ourselves. *Fish and let fish I say!* Happy fishing to everyone. I hope you all have been enjoying yourselves on the ice and catching limits too.

-Josh


----------



## diztortion

Could you land a plane on this "pond"?


----------

